# October Breezes--An Edgy YA novel with over 200 ratings/reviews



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

A couple of months ago, my world was normal. Devin Abbott was my best friend. Okay, so he was acting weird, as if he liked me. Then again, we've known each other forever, so I'm not sure about that one. My mom was single so there was a chance she'd get back together with my dad. And Kellin Jacobs, star quarterback, hadn't yet asked me out.

Fast forward to now. Mom is dating a dweeb named Warren Jacobs. She actually wants to marry him. My father has already married a blonde bimbo two years past her-high school expiration date, and Devin isn't speaking to me. A couple of weeks ago, I went to a party and his best friend raped me but I was too scared to say anything. I think I'm pregnant, and there's nobody to talk to. I never thought things would be like this.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

October Breezes Book Trailer


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's a snippet from October Breezes.

        As Devin stood, he asked, “Do you think the trampoline will hold us?  I mean I’ve gained almost a foot in height, and you...” he looked me over, “You’ve really chunked up.”
Blushing, I balled my fingers into a fist and slugged his  shoulder.  “Shut up!”  Even as my hand contacted his muscles, I wondered if he had felt me strike.  I, on the other hand, winced from the pain radiating in my wrist.  “That hurt,” I moaned, shaking my hand.
“Well, you shouldn’t go around hitting people.  It’s not nice.”  He stepped to the trampoline's center and jumped, sending me airborne.  Then I landed on my butt.
“I did not ‘chunk up,’” I snapped, struggling to stand.  “And you know it!”
Devin saw my indignant expression and laughed.  “I was just joking, Skye.  You look fine.”  He jumped again.


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Maria Hooley said:


> October Breezes Book Trailer


Nice trailer!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## karij123 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks!  DH uses Speak in some of his classes (high school lit and comp teacher).  I'll have him give this one a try too.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for getting the word out there about October Breezes, Karij123.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Great book trailer, Maria!  I'll check out the sample!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks, Carol.  I hope you enjoy the sample!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

For those of you who haven't read October Breezes, it's a novel that deals with the aftermath of abortion.  In all the novels I read that deal with this topic, most of them take a pro or anti-abortion stance.  This book really does neither.  It examines the effects of abortion and how, in many cases, girls who have abortions are viewed by their peers.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Today Teens Read Too blog posted an interview about me with a chance to win a print copy of October Breezes. You can read it at http://trtbookclub.blogspot.com/.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's an excerpt from October Breezes.

        Devin mimicked my stance. “Are you challenging me?”
“Yeah.”  I hopped off the trampoline and motioned for him to follow.  Although it had been years since we’d wrestled, when we were younger I’d pinned him at least half the time.  He had often complained that the years I’d spent in ballet had beefed up my leg muscles, giving me an unfair advantage.  Now I expected that advantage to help again, never mind that I hadn’t danced in two years and Devin now towered over me.
I charged his legs first.  He scooted away, then tripped me.  As I fell, he flipped me onto my back, straddled my hips, and pinned my wrists.  He smiled.  “You were saying?”  Holding me there, I felt his strength and knew that unless he released me, I wasn't getting out from under him.  I swallowed hard, still amazed at the changes a few years had wrought.
Both of us were breathing hard, and Devin’s face lingered inches from mine.  A knot formed in my stomach, and I felt breathless staring into his dark eyes, closer to him than I’d ever been.  My heart rammed my chest.  For a few seconds, I wondered what it would feel like to kiss him, but then a voice in my mind said, He’s your best friend, Stupid.  He wouldn’t like you, not like that.  Blushing, I looked away and asked, “Can I get up now?”
His fingers eased, and he let me go.  “Sure.”  His voice sounded strange, tangled with an emotion I couldn’t name.  He stood and offered a hand.  We walked to the trampoline and sat down.
“Why does everything have to change?” I asked, peering at the slate heavens.  “Why can’t we find a happy time we like and stay there?” I lay back and put my hands behind my head.  My legs dangled over the edge of the trampoline, and I gently swung them back and forth, crossing my ankles.
Devin, too, lay back, but instead of staring at the sky, his gaze lingered on my face.  “Maybe because we don’t always recognize the happy moments when we’re in them, so we let them go, thinking the future will be even better—and sometimes it's not.”


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Your excerpt intrigued me so I went ahead and bought October Breezes, and I look forward to reading it.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks, Sugar.  I really hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I actually stumbled across a nice review for October Breezes on a blog, probably from advertising with Teens Read, Too. The cool thing is that October Breezes was her first Kindle novel. If you would like to read the review, I've listed the link below.

http://melissa-coffeebooksandlaundry.blogspot.com/2010/03/first-kindle-book-october-breezes-by.html


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I love your book trailer and I think the music goes perfectly with the pictures and the topic. Your excerpt drew me in, so I bought the book and right now it's at the bottom of a huge TBR pile, but I will get to it.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks so much, LC, and I really hope you enjoy.  I know what you mean about a huge to-be-read pile.  I finally bought a Kindle and I've bought lots of books I'm so looking forward to reading.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Currently I'm working on two novels, one of which is a sequel to October Breezes taken from Devin's POV just after graduating from college.  

If you are looking for a edgy YA story about what really matters, please give October Breezes a look.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Some readers are curious as to the "models" I use when creating characters, so I thought I would share.

Skye:  Natalie Portman
Devin:  Jared Padalecki
Helen:  Julianne Moore
Becca:  Hayden Pantierre
Warren:  Mark Harmon
Kellin:  Lucas Till
Jimmie:  Bryan Greenburg
Tyler:  Michael Coristine


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

October Breezes is an edgy YA novel that focuses on the issue of post abortion syndrome, the one aspect of abortion which seems to fall into the shadows of pro/con about the choice.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Love the trailer!

amy


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks, Amy!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I have set up a Facebook fan page for October Breezes at http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/October-Breezes/124193497593243. Feel free to come and check it out.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

The complete first chapter is posted on the Facebook fan pages.  Feel free to come take a peek.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I am a featured author at Kolina Topel's blog. Drop by http://www.kolinatopel.blogspot.com/ and leave a comment and you could win the omnibus edition of Sojourner.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I looked at OB's Barnesandnoble.com page and just realized I have my first review over there. If you would like to take a peek, here's the link. http://search.barnesandnoble.com/October-Breezes/Maria-Rachel-Hooley/e/2940000695371/?itm=1&USRI=maria+rachel+hooley. And because Barnes and Noble has the e-book on sale, Amazon has dropped it's price from 1.49 to .79. I'm just not sure how long it will last.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

New review up on Amazon, and October Breezes is still on sale!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Currently there are four rankings and one review over at Barnesandnoble.com, and seven reviews up on Amazon.


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

I  just finished this today.  WOW.  Very powerful book, you really outdid yourself with this one!    

I was at 30% when I got on the treadmill.  I walked until I finished it.  An hour and a half.  At one point I had tears running down my face.  and I think I have a blister on my heel.  but that's ok, it was worth it.

P.S. you should have 8 reviews on amazon now


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

stacydan,

That is an awesome review, and I really appreciate it and all the other reviews you've written for my books that you've purchased.  I did want to let you know that I've employed an outside editor who is going through each of the books, which is why you notice a difference in typos and such in this book.  I appreciate all your feedback, and I have to tell you that you just made my week!


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks, Maria, I'm glad!  I just don't feel like my review even begins to do the book justice, but I tried!  

And actually, I had noticed that this book was very well edited and I was wondering if you had a different editor now!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Previously I had tried to edit the books myself and failed miserably.  The editor is my husband who teaches remedial classes at a local college.  I wish I could get him to write a novel because it would be amazing.  There are only a handful of books left which have not been edited by him, and you can tell because of the price difference.  Sojourner and When Angels Cry are the only two with low prices that he has gone through.  Right now, A Sleep of Years and Talisman are song are pulled to be edited when he gets time.  He's alternating reading the older books that need to be re-released and newer ones which haven't been released at all because I won't put them out until he goes through them.

And if you are interested, the novel I'm currently writing is a sequel to October Breezes.  I can't say when it will be done.  I'm guessing it will finally be released in 2011.  If you'd like a free advance reader copy, I'll send you a Smashwords code when I get it done.

And I loved the review.  It really did make me smile.


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow, that would be Awesome!  Yes, Please keep me posted on the sequel!!
Thanks!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I'll send you a PM with the code when I get the sequel done.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

October Breezes now has three goodreads ratings, nine barnesandnoble.com ratings, and 8 Amazon ratings.  Why not give it a try?


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just a heads up--in the next few days I will be raising the price of October Breezes to 2.99.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

The total number of ratings on barnesandnoble.com is now at 13.  The cumulative rating is 4.5 stars.  Have a great week!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I have raised the price of October Breezes to 2.99, but currently Amazon has it on sale for 2.39.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Another review up on barnesandnoble.com.  Now there are thirteen ratings and two reviews.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my weekly promotion for October Breezes.  Have a great week!


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm reading this right now, 31% in. This is a YA masterpiece.


Spoiler



I haven't reached the tough moral issues that I suspect are coming,


but there are several different lines of conflict in play that have completely drawn me in.

I've found myself thinking about the story when I'm not reading it -- that means something.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow!  That's cool.  And no, you haven't hit the tough part yet.  It's coming, though.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

October Breezes number of ratings at barnesandnoble as jumped to 19 and it's still 4 1/2 stars.  Have a great week!


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Maria, I meant to ask you this before.  Who is that on the cover?  Skye and Devin?  I had such a different image of Devin, but it's always that way with books I suppose...


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Dave,

It is supposed to be Skye and Devin but not having an unlimited number of teenagers, I had to go with my own two.  They will eventually forgive me...or not.  Even though I had started this novel years ago, I had a strange thing happen one day.  I was watching The Gilmore Girls, saw Jared Padalecki, and realized that he's what I'd always thought Devin would be like, but like I said, you go with what you've got pictures of.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow, I just realized that October Breezes reached 20 ratings over at Barnesandnoble.com.  It's still at 4 1/2 stars which made me smile.  I just had to share.  Have a great week!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I've been told by different readers that this isn't just a book for young adults.  It's also a book for parents.  Perhaps you might give it a try and see what you think?  Have a great weekend.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

New four-star review up on Amazon by an Amazon Vine Voice reviewer.  Please check it out!


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

My wife is reading this now. It sounds intense. The more I read about it, the more I'm wishing I hadn't have given it to her first!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

J.M., I'll be excited to hear what you both think about October Breezes.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

J.M. Pierce said:


> My wife is reading this now. It sounds intense. The more I read about it, the more I'm wishing I hadn't have given it to her first!


J.M., You will dig it when you get to it. I'm 47 and it took me right back to age 17 or so. I couldn't stop thinking about it for about a week after I'd finished it. If I wasn't so busy coaching two soccer teams right now I'd have written up a review for this one, but I'll be getting to that.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

October Breezes is up to 10 Amazon reviews and 23 Barnesandnoble reviews.  Why not try a sample today?


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

October Breezes has a new cover. Check it out!


----------



## Talia Jager (Sep 22, 2010)

Sounds like an interesting book. I sent myself a sample.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

tjager12, I hope you enjoy the sample!  It's had several great reviews lately.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

New reviews up on Amazon, and over at Barnesandnoble.com, this book has 28 ratings with a cumulative average of 4.5 stars with three reviews.  

Have a great week!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

October Breezes is up to 47 ratings over at Barnesandnoble.com with six reviews.  The current cumulative rating is still 4.5 stars, and it has visited the #1 pubit ranking for teen fiction.  It currently has 13 reviews on Amazon.  If you enjoy realistic YA fiction like Speak or Thirteen Reasons Why, why not come see what you are missing?


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

October Breezes now has thirteen reviews on Amazon and 55 ratings over at BN with a cumulative total of 4 1/2 stars. It also has six reviews there, including the following:

"I DON'T KNOW IF IT IS BECAUSE I SHARED THIS STORY WITH THE CHARACTER IN THE BOOK OR WHAT BUT...WOW. AN AMAZING STORY. VERY TRUE TO LIFE IN THE WAY THE STORY UNFOLDS. A MUST READ!!!!"

If you would like to check out the reviews over there, here is the site: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/October-Breezes/Maria-Rachel-Hooley/e/2940011808197/?itm=1&USRI=maria+rachel+hooley.

Have a great week!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

October Breezes is up to 61 reviews on Barnesandnoble.com, still at 4 1/2 stars.  If you like edgy YA fiction, this might be the novel for you.

Have a great week!


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Maria Hooley said:


> October Breezes is up to 61 reviews on Barnesandnoble.com, still at 4 1/2 stars. If you like edgy YA fiction, this might be the novel for you.
> 
> Have a great week!


I don't usually read YA but I really did enjoy this one. Glad to hear it's doing so well!!


----------



## JennSpot (Feb 13, 2009)

I bought this book based on the reviews here.  I am currently only on Chapter 2...has anyone else experienced any formatting issues?  

My copy is dreadfully formated with dash instead of quotation marks for dialogue and a double upright bar practically at the end of every sentence.  All of the sentences run together, making it very distracting and difficult to read


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Laurie, thanks so much for the kind words.

JennSpot, I didn't have anyone tell me about the formatting issues, and when I bought a copy of the book for my Kindle, it didn't have problems.  I have uploaded a couple of versions since then so I downloaded a new sample.  You are correct.  There are formatting issues.  I'm going to try uploading a new version and see if that takes care of it.  Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just as an update, I've uploaded a new version of October Breezes and sampled it on my Kindle.  I'm not seeing any strange formatting this time, and I have no clue what happened during the upload before that.  At any rate, it should be fixed.

On a side note, October Breezes is now up to 70 ratings on BN and seven reviews.  

Have a great week!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

October Breezes currently has 150 ratings/reviews over at Barnesandnoble.com.  The cumulative total is 4.5 stars. 

Perhaps you might enjoy Skye and Devin's story as well?


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

The number of ratings over at barnesandnoble.com has jumped to 174. Here is one of the reviews of the novel:

It was raw, real, truthful, amazing, and as legit as it gets. It seemed like what happened to skye really happend to the authour or something like that...it was honest and awesome. It was a really long book, yes, and it felt like most of the stuff in the book could have been shorted, the book easily could have been 400 pages instead of 1000 but it just made it more real...cuz not everything that happens to us is super important. Im not saying i wish it was 400 pages, cuz i dont i actually wanted it to be longer so i could read more about skye. In the end somethings were solved...others not...and she didn't get the guy in the end, it wasn't the sugar coated ending where everything is happily ever after, she still had her problems from being rapped to getting an abortion that she regrets later to not talking to her best friend since they were kids, but she ends up trying to commit suicide, her ex-bff finds her and saves her, and so he and her are in an awkard sitiation. I LOVED THE BOOK!!! i need to stop talking bout it before i give everything away,,,the best advice i give to anyone is to read this book...NOW!!!!!

And if you'd like to see the other reviews there, here is the link for the bn page: http://search.barnesandnoble.com/October-Breezes/Maria-Rachel-Hooley/e/2940011808197/?itm=2.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

October Breezes just hit 202 ratings/reviews on BN.  The cumulative rating is still 4.5 stars.
It also has 16 ratings on Amazon (4.5 stars) and 20 ratings on Goodreads (4.3 stars).


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

October Breezes now has 216 ratings/reviews on Barnesandnoble.com.  The cumulative rating is 4.5 stars.

Have a great week!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

There's a new review up on Amazon,  bringing the total to seventeen for October Breezes, an edgy young adult novel about friendship.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

New review on Amazon.  The total is now 18.  If you like young adult issue novels, please give October Breezes a look!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Amazon currently has October Breezes on sale for 1.99.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm giving away two print copies of one of my novels over at Goodreads. You can enter at http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/10056-her-only-hope.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

October Breezes now has 280 ratings over at Barnesandnoble.com.  The cumulative rating is still 4 1/2 stars.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Over at Goodreads.com, October Breezes has 63 ratings and 15 reviews.  The cumulative rating of the novel is 4.24.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

October Breezes now has 21 reviews on Amazon and 292 ratings/reviews over at Barnesandnoble.com.  If you enjoy edgy young adult novels like Thirteen Reasons Why, this might be a book for you.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's the revised trailer for October Breezes.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

October Breezes now has 24 reviews on Amazon and over 300 ratings/reviews on Barnesnandnoble.com.  If you like edgy YA fiction, please check it out.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

October Breezes now has 109 ratings and 26 reviews on Goodreads.com


----------



## indiebookslist (Aug 5, 2011)

I can't say I have ever seen a book that actually tackles this issue. Have a friend that works in pre and post abortion counseling, and it is an issue that needs to be talked about. Thanks for having the guts to talk about a subject that needs more publicity.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Indiebookslist,

I'm hoping that this novel will call attention to that issue because so many girls think it's a quick fix without consequences when the truth is that every choice has consequences, some are just easier to live with than others.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

October Breezes now has 310 ratings/reviews over at barnesandnoble.com.  If you like edgy YA fiction like Thirteen Reasons Why, this might be a book for you.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

New 4 1/2 star review at http://ultimatefanblog.blogspot.com/. Have a great week!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I've set up a Kindle edition with both October Breezes and Summer Sunset in one volume. Here's the link.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

October Breezes now has 182 ratings/reviews over at Goodreads.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

October Breezes has a new cover from Claudia at Phatpuppy Arts.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

October Breezes now has 347 ratings and 58 reviews over at Goodreads with a cumulative rating of 3.91.  If you like edgy young adult stories like Thirteen Reasons Why, you might enjoy October Breezes.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

October Breezes is featured at Kindle Nation Daily.

http://kindlenationdaily.com/2012/06/remember-the-movie-pretty-in-pink-what-happens-if-it-was-a-tragedy-try-downloading-maria-rachel-hooleys-october-breezes-see-what-the-buzz-is-about-its-our-ebook-of-the-day-at-just-2-99/


----------

